# Moulting dogs!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I went and cleaned for my Grandparents this morning which I do every other week. They are looking after my Mum's old lab and I couldn't believe the amount of hair everywhere!  I don't know why as we had a GSD growing up and his hair was always all over the place. It made me very glad that I have a non moulting dog! 

The non moulting side of Cockapoos was really important for me as I suffer with allergies although I am worse with cats and can't even walk past a horse without sneezing! I was really relieved that Daisy was non moulting but it wouldn't have made any difference to whether we kept her or not.

I just wondered how important the non moulting was when everyone chose a Cockapoo and whether you considered other non moulting breeds? I don't know if this has been asked before, just ignore me if it has!  

I also looked at Tibetan Terriers and Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers, they are both gorgeous and would have been great family dogs. I think what swung it for me was I had heard so many lovely things about Cockapoos and then met Max, a Cockapoo where I live. He was so fab, I decided it was Cockapoos all the way for me! 

We now have seven Cockapoos on my estate, unless there are anymore out there that I haven't met yet! :ilmc:


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sarah - non-moulting (or non-shedding as we call it here in the US) was very important for us, so its funny that Chip does moult a bit. Nothing like a lab, but still there's small hairs on your clothing and such. My mom and dad have a Tibetan Terrier and I think their personality is not as flexible as a cockapoo. I had a cockapoo growing up and it was my favorite dog. 

For our first dog, we got a standard poodle for the shedding issues and also so that he would be bigger for my small children (at the time). 

Luckily none of us is reacting to Chip's coat, and I would imagine when he gets in his adult coat the texture and slight shedding will go away. Not a problem if it doesn't.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, the non-moulting aspect was very important for us too ... eldest son has allergies/asthma (like you worse with cats and horses).

I also like the Tibetan Terriers and Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers but I felt at the time that cockapoos were more reliably non-moulting. After deciding to get a 2nd pup I was also interested in the Miniature Australian Labradoodle (they look very much like a cockapoo).

7 cockapoos on your estate .....wow, just shows they are increasing in popularity!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Non moulting was important for me just from a cleaner house perspective!!! We also considered a Bichon Havenese which I also believe are non shedding.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes non / low moulting is very important to me ... 

I do like Labradoodles, Goldendoodles and Mini labradoodles ... but Cockapoos just stool my heart and the is size ideal ... you can fit more than one in any size house  perfect ... 

Wanted a dog for 5 years before getting Oakley and a cockapoo 3 of those years  ... now I have 2 with 1 on the way


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes non/low moulting was the most important thing to me when i was decideing,mainly because my son has CF ,and also a big factor was lack of hair around the house and smell.
Does anyones pups moult ?? I do find white hairs from Buddy on me now and again .


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly sheds a tiny bit. I mostly only find the odd hair if I'm wearing black and the rest comes out in her slicker brush when I groom her.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Non shedding was extremely important for us as I can be allergic to dogs and my house is my palace and I like it clean! My mum has a golden retriever and my dad has a GS and they both moult so much that I said to Dave "if we can't have a cockapoo then we're not having a dog as there's no way I'm having all that hair in my house"! The rest, as they say, is history!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh and no, I haven't seen one hair of Luna's on anything or anyone x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the lack of moulting is made up for by the grass seeds, sticky buds and thistle heads that end up on the carpet!!!

And my long haired cat brings in slugs and worms in his coat - thats usually a ewwww moment!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Yes, the non-moulting aspect was very important for us too ... eldest son has allergies/asthma (like you worse with cats and horses).
> 
> I also like the Tibetan Terriers and Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers but I felt at the time that cockapoos were more reliably non-moulting. After deciding to get a 2nd pup I was also interested in the Miniature Australian Labradoodle (they look very much like a cockapoo).
> 
> *7 cockapoos on your estate .....wow, just shows they are increasing in popularity!*


It is great, we have a little Cockapoo community! The last two owners I met had already heard of Daisy! Either people are enthusiatically telling the other owners that there is a new one on the block or I talk to too many people!  We have an Anzil pup, a JD pup and the rest are from home breeders.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Moulting wasn't an issue for us but it is a bonus


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I have asthma, hayfever and am allergic to furry animals, so low/no shedding was a must for us, especially as we weren't sure if the kids would react to a dog too (they were fine with the g.pigs though). I don't find any of Max's hairs around, Cockapoos rock!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I have asthma, hayfever and am allergic to furry animals, so low/no shedding was a must for us, especially as we weren't sure if the kids would react to a dog too (they were fine with the g.pigs though). I don't find any of Max's hairs around, Cockapoos rock!!


Sarah, did your allergy this summer disappear?? ....hope so. (My allergic son is also fine with g.pigs.)

Bess doesn't moult at all (neither does Maisie).


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed a few hairs around from Izzy recently, but her coat is changing so I imagine it's just that, it isn't an issue, none of us have allergies, just a bonus to have non/low shedding. Phoebe is moulting black hairs on the cream carpet at the moment and it's a real nuisance, I hate housework


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As someone who was just looking for a dog to rehome and end up with a cockapoo, the non-moulting is nice  but I am not totally sure it makes up for the sheer amount of time spent on caring for the coat compared to other dogs who I have had who just needed a quick brush now and then to keep neat and tidy.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, the low to non shedding was top of the list for us when choosing a breed. I am highly allergic to cats and dog hair - can't even visit some of my friends houses who have dogs who moult 

We also went to meet a cockapoo to make sure I would be fine as it's also the saliva and dander that can cause me problems. Luckily all was fine and haven't had any problems at all with any reaction to Biscuit 

I am very houseproud too, but nobody warned me about all the soil and leaves that accompany her in through the back door when she's been in the garden!!!!! Best wishes, Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Yes, the low to non shedding was top of the list for us when choosing a breed. I am highly allergic to cats and dog hair - can't even visit some of my friends houses who have dogs who moult
> 
> We also went to meet a cockapoo to make sure I would be fine as it's also the saliva and dander that can cause me problems. Luckily all was fine and haven't had any problems at all with any reaction to Biscuit
> 
> I am very houseproud too, but nobody warned me about all the soil and leaves that accompany her in through the back door when she's been in the garden!!!!! Best wishes, Karen xx


That is a very good point! I have to hoover and mop every night because of childminding but as soon as Daisy comes in from her morning wee my floors are covered in little wet paw prints again!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You have got worse to come yet Sarah!

When we get the real rainy weather it's muddy paws every day and then wait for snow when cockapoos attract great big snowballs on their feet and legs and ears


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> You have got worse to come yet Sarah!
> 
> When we get the real rainy weather it's muddy paws every day and then wait for snow when cockapoos attract great big snowballs on their feet and legs and ears


I will be waiting...mop in hand!  

I am also going to order her a snow suit and booties!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Minimal to no hair on floors which I love about Cockapoos ..... but yep wet and muddy paws are messy


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't got any snowball on legs shot just a snowy nose for Monty last year:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

And Moogie wanting Monty's scarf  :


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics ... love the scarfs ... think I better get knitting for my poos.. yep JoJo knits  only scarfs and leg warmers ha ha ha 

I will be putting my puppy in the sledge if it snows this winter  no that would be cute too...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures! Sooo cute! 

I am a knitter aswell!  Although also just scarves, legwarmers and those fingerless glove things with a hole for the thumb! I am going to attempt socks this winter! I have a friend from the Faro Islands who is a fabby knitter and she is going to teach me!  

I never thought about knitting for Daisy, poor girl, not sure I would subject her to my homemade woollies!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

The scarves were knitted by my sister just for fun.

I put them on last winter when they played out in the garden with their fun t-shirts ( bought for xmas day fun) on.

They don't have them on all the time- just for fun really.

Then of course my sister knitted Monty bootees ( I asked her to) as we thought that might have helped with his night time paw licking when he used to sleep on our bed. ( now sleeps in kitchen with Moogie)


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

As someone who had a lab for 14 1/2 years (rip Chipper!), I will NEVER have another shedding dog! I loved my lab, BUT....the lack of hair bunnies everywhere is *so nice*! Rosie sheds minimally, and Potsie doesn't shed. I brush them almost daily to keep them from matting, and the hair ends up in the brush, what there is of it.

I keep Rosie clipped short, compared to most cockapoos I see on this site, but it's so much easier to care for! Here in the southern U.S., it's much cooler for her anyway.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Just love those photos of your Cockapoos in the snow! I'm not wishing the winter on us but - I can't wait to see Stanley in the snow. Puppies and snow are the best in the world.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Missgvus said:


> Just love those photos of your Cockapoos in the snow! I'm not wishing the winter on us but - I can't wait to see Stanley in the snow. Puppies and snow are the best in the world.


As Daisy is not keen on the rain I will be interested to see what her reaction is to the snow. The chickens were funny last year when we had lots of snow. I let them out to see what they would do but three of them just stood by the door staring at it. The fourth (Hatty) who was much braver, leapt out into the snow but then just stood there as if she was stuck! I had to pick her up and put her back in the run as no amount of persuading would make her move!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> As someone who was just looking for a dog to rehome and end up with a cockapoo, the non-moulting is nice  but I am not totally sure it makes up for the sheer amount of time spent on caring for the coat compared to other dogs who I have had who just needed a quick brush now and then to keep neat and tidy.


Yes your right they probably need more brushing etc but i think im going to make sure Buddy goes to the groomers once a month to look after his coat as i love the long shaggy look.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> As someone who was just looking for a dog to rehome and end up with a cockapoo, the non-moulting is nice  but I am not totally sure it makes up for the sheer amount of time spent on caring for the coat compared to other dogs who I have had who just needed a quick brush now and then to keep neat and tidy.


Well I researched cockapoos and knew their coat would take a lot of work but I felt I would rather spend 15 mins every day spending 1:1 quality time with Luna grooming her than sweeping and hoovering up dog hair every day that I've had to do in the past with shedding dogs. Infact, I used to have a rough collie that shedded and needed grooming so it could be worse!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Also no typical doggie smell  Unless they have been poo rolling of course 

I forget sometimes when I have stroked other dogs and then you smell your hands and it is that distinct DOG smell.

Give me hair free clothes and no pongy dogs anyday


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I came across cockapoos when looking for a low/non shedding dog.. had heard of labradoodles but not cockapoos at the time and after researching the cockapoo won. Wilf does nt shed at all and has a very curly coat... which has got curlier as he has got older, Mable however does shed slightly and appears only to be the white hairs that shed, the black parts of her coat to touch have a different texture. But having said that I Love Both My Cockapoos


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That is a very good point! I have to hoover and mop every night because of childminding but as soon as Daisy comes in from her morning wee my floors are covered in little wet paw prints again!


Rocky knows that when its wet he comes in and stands on his towel and waits to get his feet wiped lol


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

yes non moulting was was a big issue for me - usual cat/dog/horse allergies! my daughter wanted a puppy for years but had to say no untill we discovered cockapoos! took the plunge 4 weeks ago an very glad to say no asthma/itchy eyes at all!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

jamsB said:


> yes non moulting was was a big issue for me - usual cat/dog/horse allergies! my daughter wanted a puppy for years but had to say no untill we discovered cockapoos! took the plunge 4 weeks ago an very glad to say no asthma/itchy eyes at all!!!


Yeh even though Mable sheds ever so slightly allergies are fine x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Like most people on here, non moulting was top of my list. I suffer terribly with fur allergies, itchy eyes, wheezing, sneezing. Even a dog lick makes the area itch.

It was my dog groomer friend who suggested a cockapoo. I wasn't sure what one looked like, but on a walk we found one. It was love at first sight.

When we bought Millie home she did cause me to itch where she muzzled into my neck, but after a week that stopped 

She doesn't moult. If she had of caused me allergies I would have been in a real dilemma.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank goodness you were ok! 

I am allergic to my cat. I can live with him but always take allergy medication. Even with that, I always have to wash my hands after stroking him as if I were to touch my eyes they would itch like crazy! I have some immunity to him though as when I got to my sisters her two cats make me react! 

I tested my reaction to a local Cockapoo and thankfully it was fine. I presume I am not allergic to Daisy as I have no skin reaction to her but as I am always taking meds for my other allergies there is no way of knowing.   

My girls used to go riding at a local stable and I dreaded it if I had to take or collect them if hubby was working. I used to virtually push them through the door and run! If I had to spend too long helping them find a hat or something I would start to sneeze!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Laney said:


> Rocky knows that when its wet he comes in and stands on his towel and waits to get his feet wiped lol


 Love it


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh I came across cockapoos when looking for a low/non shedding dog.. had heard of labradoodles but not cockapoos at the time and after researching the cockapoo won. Wilf does nt shed at all and has a very curly coat... which has got curlier as he has got older, Mable however does shed slightly and appears only to be the white hairs that shed, the black parts of her coat to touch have a different texture. But having said that I Love Both My Cockapoos


How funny Buddy only sheds white hairs,must be a roan thing??


----------

